# Alternative Li-Ion Sources



## biscuitWizard (May 6, 2012)

Hello!

I'm still a bit new to these forums, and definitely new to working with electronics, so forgive me if I'm a bit naive or my calculations are off! I've been looking into various sources for battery power, as I feel that EV lithium batteries are terribly expensive.

So, on a wild idea, I started looking at 2005 last-gen laptop batteries. Like....
This one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1MB2N3734Q5BMTKC7DSN

Just a generic Lithium-Ion 9 cell pack for a laptop. Say you were to disassemble this pack to get access to the 11.10v, 7.2Ah pack inside of it.

And say you bought 200 of them. (4400 USD, approx)

Compose a 'superpack' using 28 Li-Ion laptop battery packs in parallel for 201.6Ah, 11.10v.

Put 7 of those 'superpacks' in series for a final pack spec of 201.6Ah, 77.7v.

Would this work? And if so, how does it compare to buying 3.2vCALB batteries at 200Ah?

If this works, are there any other sources for lithium batteries that people can think of?


----------



## dubelt (Sep 27, 2011)

IMO bad idea for a car.
you should find separate cell data sheet and find max. continuous and peek current flow.
too many cells to monitor/balance/bms


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Sounds great, Tesla, but why would you do 28P7S for a measly 78V? Why not go ~150V and 100AH? You could use that in an actual car.

The main problem is you'll spend another $4400 on BMS/HVAC to keep those laptop cells from going fireball.

If you want other options, there are lithium button cells that you could load into 2' tubes. Should only need about a million of 'em.


----------



## biscuitWizard (May 6, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Sounds great, Tesla, but why would you do 28P7S for a measly 78V? Why not go ~150V and 100AH? You could use that in an actual car.
> 
> The main problem is you'll spend another $4400 on BMS/HVAC to keep those laptop cells from going fireball.
> 
> If you want other options, there are lithium button cells that you could load into 2' tubes. Should only need about a million of 'em.



I probably would if it were more cost effective than buying 100ah Sinopoly prismatic cells! You're right, I didn't consider heat or voltage sag.

It looks like Headway cells are the best way to go if I want to make a space-effective battery pack.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Space effective or shape effective? The space required is the same because they are both the same chemistry.


----------



## biscuitWizard (May 6, 2012)

Shape effective. As in the prismatic cells are an unusual fit in some places.


----------



## chinabusiness (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello , 

Please go to www,mybridge-evbattery.weebly.com for your reference . 

Thanks





biscuitWizard said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm still a bit new to these forums, and definitely new to working with electronics, so forgive me if I'm a bit naive or my calculations are off! I've been looking into various sources for battery power, as I feel that EV lithium batteries are terribly expensive.
> 
> ...


----------

